# Should I remove the plastic covers on my GPU SLI port in the front?



## Tiddo (Mar 26, 2016)

So I just finished installing everything into my pc and was wondering if it was alright to leave on those plastic covers on my gpu sli ports. (I think they're sli ports, not entirely sure)

The ports look like this: http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/review/2011-04-21/06.jpg

Would it be alright to leave the plastic covers on them since I won't be using them or is it better to just remove them? It won't cause any harm if I leave them on right? (Harm as in if the card gets hot in use) It's the GTX 980ti MSI 6G that I have.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 26, 2016)

You can leave them on or take them off, your call.


Tiddo said:


> It won't cause any harm if I leave them on right? (Harm as in if the card gets hot in use)


It's not going to get so hot that it melts it, of that's what you mean.


----------



## qubit (Mar 26, 2016)

Leaving them on is fine and protects the connector from the very slight risk of dirt and damage.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 28, 2016)

leave them, just remove when you need it


----------

